

Anonymous resumes OpCartel against Los Zetas - radicaldreamer
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/11/anonymous-operation-cartel-is-back-on.php

======
slapshot
Previous discussion (before the reinstatement of the operation):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3184517>

Most of the pro/con arguments are in there.

